# Moto G (2014) Discussion thread



## rish1 (Aug 27, 2014)

*images.fonearena.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/Moto-G-2nd-Gen.jpg

*Price - 12,999*
*Specs--

5 inch 720p screen
1.2 ghz cortex A7 Quad core Snapdragon 400
Adreno 305
1 gb ram
Micro SD card
8 Mp Primary camera
2 mp front cam
16 gb internal
dual speakers

*


----------



## AndroidFan (Aug 27, 2014)

Why does this phone have the same Snapdragon 400 processor as last year's model? And a downgrade on the screen with lower PPI? Same RAM as last year?


----------



## rish1 (Aug 27, 2014)

i don't understand why did motorola did not go for snapdragon 410 .. samsung is bringing a snapdragon 410 with 512 mb ram , Htc has announced desire 510 with Snapdragon 410 .. then why didn't they include sd 410 .. it would have brought 4g LTE to Moto  G along with performance benefits of cortex A53 and arm v8..

they only improved upon the weakness of old moto G..


----------



## kaz (Aug 27, 2014)

This makes no sense to me....What Motorola is thinking and who are their target customer remains a mystery...
Mi3 is already there to kick Moto G2 plus HTC Desire 510 will be launching with Snapdragon 410 with LTE and if they get it priced correct the Moto G2 won't see those days what its predecessor has been through...

- - - Updated - - -

And believe me that speaker grill at the bottom looks cheap....


----------



## Vyom (Aug 27, 2014)

kaz said:


> And believe me that speaker grill at the bottom looks cheap....



That was my first impression too. While it's good to have speakers in front, doing so with elegance is required. (Eg, just looking at HTC One's look in this regard, blows me off.)

I think Motorola is under the impression that they can cash on the reputation built on Moto G. They may be highly wrong.

I hope when the phone really launches it seize to surprise, and the pics leaked only proves fake.


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 27, 2014)

Most probably it will be SnapDragon 410 (Yes 64 bit!) Can't comment on how apps will run with multi-arch though.

However I am bit disappointed from 5" screen. 4.5" screen was biggest reason I bought moto g.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Aug 28, 2014)

When i clicked this thread i was filled with excitement, but in a few seconds it turned to disappointment. (like when you click a boob pic and you realise its a pic of a guy folding his chin to look like a cleavage)Doesnt Motorola/Lenovo realize that Xiomi is wrecking their sales in China and prolly every where it has made its presence felt?


----------



## rish1 (Aug 28, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> Most probably it will be SnapDragon 410 (Yes 64 bit!) Can't comment on how apps will run with multi-arch though.
> 
> However I am bit disappointed from 5" screen. 4.5" screen was biggest reason I bought moto g.



i think the specs are right because the reported specs are in line with the benchmark that was posted before.. here it is

Motorola XT1063 performance in GFXBench â€“ unified graphics benchmark based on DXBenchmark (DirectX) and GLBenchmark (OpenGL ES)

i have never heard of a case where gfxbench was wrong about specs in case of GPU .. had it been 410 it would have shown  Adreno 306 instead of Adreno 305 

regarding adreno 306 being new , it already recognizes Adreno 306 as this is a benchmark of SD 410 

Samsung SM-G5308W performance in GFXBench â€“ unified graphics benchmark based on DXBenchmark (DirectX) and GLBenchmark (OpenGL ES)

even i feel that those front speakers look cheap instead they could have either trimmed down the bezels or could have given capacitive buttons

they are even bringing this design to moto X +1 i think


    [MENTION=1376]mikael_schiffer[/MENTION]  lol awesome analogy 

whats more the rumors are pointing out that it will be priced higher than the original .. .. as Mi3 has been discontinued i think moto g2 might actually be able to grab sales that is until Mi4 launches here


----------



## theserpent (Aug 28, 2014)

Guys don't go for the leaks that say Snapdragon 400 its 95% fake.
I'm pretty sure it will be snap 410

- - - Updated - - -

and that samsung phone,the resolution is way to low :/.. Hope,this moto g specs are fake


----------



## kaz (Aug 28, 2014)

I think the rumors are correct because Moto doesn't care for top of the line processor....For example their Moto X was launched with an outdated processor too though they have justified the pricing but pricing is a different matter


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 28, 2014)

kaz said:


> I think the rumors are correct because Moto doesn't care for top of the line processor....For example their Moto X was launched with an outdated processor too though they have justified the pricing but pricing is a different matter



Not to forget Touchless controls and active notification. That's what I like about moto. They make phones that really helps to get things done... Not just a piece of sh!t with rocking benchmarks that people need around month, just to learn UI. (cough cough)
At this point we should not expect just more and more raw performance... What is the point in that?


Coming to leaked benchmarks.... You can fake them with little knowledge of build.prop editing and some other stuffs. Period.
Possibly Motorola did it  Just to create hype.


----------



## theserpent (Aug 28, 2014)

After reading some reviews about redmi 1s performance(which is not up to the mark, but well it's VFM) .. I would preffer waiting for this moto g2 and getting Pure Android L later

- - - Updated - - -

Also do join moto g2 group
 *www.facebook.com/groups/728240837229532/?fref=ts


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 30, 2014)

Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/csd7J8z.jpg


Source: Zauba.

Motorola is planning to launch 7-9 mobiles this year, this may very well be G+1. G2 (Snapdragon 410) may get launched later.


----------



## rish1 (Aug 30, 2014)

sam said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i doubt that there are 2 phones ... simple reason, 1 will cannibalize the sales of other.. new phone launch for such a small period ? 

there is still a chance that this one might have SD 410 instead of the reported SD 400 atleast i am hoping for that..

anyways looks like price would be around 12-14k  .. another weird thing is flipkart is importing old Moto G as well... didn't they say they were selling the last stock

these are the rumored 7 -8 devices that moto is launching this year

DROID
DROID Maxx
DROID Turbo
Moto G 2
Moto S/shamu
Moto X+1 
Moto X Play
a nexus 6

4 september is the launch date..


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 30, 2014)

DROIDs will not be launched in India, Right?


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 31, 2014)

rish said:


> i doubt that there are 2 phones ... simple reason, 1 will cannibalize the sales of other.. new phone launch for such a small period ?



the demand for phablet it at all time high. makes sense to launch a separate phablet lineup under "X+1", keeping the internals more or less same while integrating their signature active voice feature. but that doesn't mean people don't want a proper sub 5" phone. G2 with 4.7" screen makes perfect sense as 0.2" will anyway be wasted with those virtual navigation keys. and there are many more like you waiting for phones with S410.

Also Samsung Mega 2 was suppose to ship with S410 (as per leaks) but instead it ended up with a quadcore Cortex A7 from the Exynos lineup. That means S410 is still not quite ready for the market.



rish said:


> anyways looks like price would be around 12-14k  ..



should be 14k looking at the import price.



rish said:


> another weird thing is flipkart is importing old Moto G as well... didn't they say they were selling the last stock



Flipkart's double marketing.



rish said:


> these are the rumored 7 -8 devices that moto is launching this year
> 
> DROID
> DROID Maxx
> ...



isn't Shamu & Nexus 6 the same device?



ankush28 said:


> DROIDs will not be launched in India, Right?



only for Verizon.


----------



## rish1 (Aug 31, 2014)

sam said:


> the demand for phablet it at all time high. makes sense to launch a separate phablet lineup under "X+1", keeping the internals more or less same while integrating their signature active voice feature. but that doesn't mean people don't want a proper sub 5" phone. G2 with 4.7" screen makes perfect sense as 0.2" will anyway be wasted with those virtual navigation keys. and there are many more like you waiting for phones with S410.



hmm maybe, .. 


> Also Samsung Mega 2 was suppose to ship with S410 (as per leaks) but instead it ended up with a quadcore Cortex A7 from the Exynos lineup. That means S410 is still not quite ready for the market.



i disagree here .. sd410 is more than ready as it was announced in lenovo A805e 2 months ago.. htc has announced desire 510 and desire 820 , samsung is already ready with 2-3 models .. ofcourse we are talking about announcements here but looks like all phones will be launched in september itself

regarding galaxy mega 2 .. i think there are more than 1 version because the leak benchmark also detailed a 12mp/5mp camera and 2 gb ram.. plus exynos won't be launched in the USA so its pretty much guaranteed SD 410 version will go to them ..  samsung has other models as well with SD 410 that will launch here like this one

*gfxbench.com/device.jsp?benchmark=...&D=Samsung+SM-G510F,+SM-G5108Q&testgroup=info



> should be 14k looking at the import price.
> 
> Flipkart's double marketing.



yup



> isn't Shamu & Nexus 6 the same device?



nobody is really sure about it ... conflicting rumours

Moto S/shamu is a 5.9 inch device .. moto X play is a 5.2 inch device with similar specs as shamu/S ..  phonearena mentioned that they can't use Nexus 6 name so they will go for Nexus X ..  most likely there will be 2 nexus X a 5.9 inch shamu and a 5.2 inch Moto x play


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 1, 2014)

New Moto X+1 images leak, confirm some design details

looks like X+1 will ship with a plethora of sensors. if X+1 gets these kind of treatment, Moto G2 may inherit something of the same like. That may be the reason why Motorola is sticking to a old chipset (S801 instead of 805 & S400 instead of 410) on both their smartphones.


----------



## rish1 (Sep 2, 2014)

here is how the new Snapdragon 410 cortex A53 performs in htc desire 510

Gpu performance is same as adreno 305 so not worth posting it..

this is at 1.2 ghz and  has same performance as 1.6 ghz cortex A7 in desire 816

the IPC performance is almost similar to krait cores .. 

the 1.8 ghz snapdragon 610 should be able to match  Moto X in single core performance .. now waiting to see the performance of Adreno 405  

*hdblog.it/image_new.php?id=369054&max_width=660&max_height=436


----------



## kaz (Sep 2, 2014)

More than 50k Moto G2 exported to India... XT1068 @rs 10,640


----------



## theserpent (Sep 2, 2014)

Wow,nice..I will get this for xperia E3


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 2, 2014)

kaz said:


> More than 50k Moto G2 exported to India... XT1068 @rs 10,640



70,200 units to be precise.


----------



## theserpent (Sep 2, 2014)

Pricing leaked by Akshat Mittal 



> Yesterday, a LOT of people asked for for the pricing of Moto G 2 on flipkart.com. So..
> 
> *plus.google.com/u/0/+AkshatMittal/posts/KKyk2gWBQ62
> 
> Spoiler: ₹11,999 for 16GB - ₹14,999 for 32GB. (Or ₹1,000 less for each)



- - - Updated - - -

Seems good according to me

- - - Updated - - -

Picture leaked by him
*i.imgur.com/Uj87Ppi.jpg


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Sep 4, 2014)

Motorola Moto G2 units imported to India, likely to launch on September 5


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 4, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Pricing leaked by Akshat Mittal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



there won't be any 32GB as for now. also imported at 10.6k, so selling price of 12k looking quite impossible.


----------



## theserpent (Sep 4, 2014)

Who all are buying this?


----------



## Esoteric Eric (Sep 4, 2014)

Can't really recommend unless the Redmi 1S is hard to get. The same Snapdragon 400 SoC but a locked down environment(MIUI).

This is basically a Moto G 4G LTE with a better camera.


----------



## theserpent (Sep 5, 2014)

Decided not to get it as of now


----------



## rish1 (Sep 5, 2014)

sam said:


> New Moto X+1 images leak, confirm some design details
> 
> looks like X+1 will ship with a plethora of sensors. if X+1 gets these kind of treatment, Moto G2 may inherit something of the same like. That may be the reason why Motorola is sticking to a old chipset (S801 instead of 805 & S400 instead of 410) on both their smartphones.



nothing special in this new moto G  may your theory of a 4.5-4.7 moto G2 with Sd 410 in next 2-3 months prove right...


----------



## kaz (Sep 5, 2014)

rish said:


> nothing special in this new moto G  may your theory of a 4.5-4.7 moto G2 with Sd 410 in next 2-3 months prove right...



I don't think they will launch something to kill their 2-3 months old device


----------



## theserpent (Sep 5, 2014)

rish said:


> nothing special in this new moto G  may your theory of a 4.5-4.7 moto G2 with Sd 410 in next 2-3 months prove right...



Nop not possible, as this is neither G1 nor G + 1/

Having some hopes on Android One(with snapdragon 400) now or any good device under 15k even if its XIAOMI


----------



## kaz (Sep 5, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Having some hopes on Android One(with snapdragon 400) now or any good device under 15k even if its XIAOMI



Andoid One devices will be powered by mediatek processors...Plus all dual sim....In short c#@p


----------



## rish1 (Sep 5, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Nop not possible, as this is neither G1 nor G + 1/
> 
> Having some hopes on Android One(with snapdragon 400) now or any good device under 15k even if its XIAOMI



android one is for 100 $ phones .. nothing beats mi3 though in terms of hardware.. wait for it in 2-3 weeks they will start selling again.. otherwise if you want to go branded route then zenfne,Lumia 730 , samsung is launching 

SM-G5309W

snapdragon 410 , 5-inch screen has a resolution of 540 x 960 pixels. Other features include Android 4.4 KitKat, a 5 MP front-facing camera, 8 MP rear camera with flash, 1 GB of RAM, 8 GB of storage space, and microSD card support.

even this new moto G is great all rounder


----------



## theserpent (Sep 5, 2014)

rish said:


> android one is for 100 $ phones .. nothing beats mi3 though in terms of hardware.. wait for it in 2-3 weeks they will start selling again.. otherwise if you want to go branded route then zenfne,Lumia 730 , samsung is launching
> 
> SM-G5309W
> 
> ...


This sucks 

Yup, so if no good phone in 2-3 months moto g it is ,I preffer waiting now than suffer later


----------



## rish1 (Sep 5, 2014)

theserpent said:


> This sucks
> 
> Yup, so if no good phone in 2-3 months moto g it is ,I preffer waiting now than suffer later


2-3 months is a long time.. by then mi4, one plus one will be here buy that


----------



## kaz (Sep 5, 2014)

theserpent said:


> This sucks
> 
> Yup, so if no good phone in 2-3 months moto g it is ,I preffer waiting now than suffer later



Ascend G7...Vibe Z2


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 6, 2014)

this is an evolution over G. got upgrade where necessary but the price gets slashed by 1k (16GB for G originally). 4.8" would suite it if packed into the same casing as G but Motorola went on full steroids mode increasing the screen size of G & X by full 0.5" and the overall length by 1cm. and looking at the increasing competition in mobile space, 8-10 month refresh strategy may work better than waiting for 1yr (expecting next revision change for G Q2 2015). but as this is G (2014), G2 or G (2015) won't downgrade the screen size unless lenovo interferes.

now waiting for customer as well as reviews sites to put this one through the checklist. display, battery & sound are the most likely areas to experience some change. either for good or worse. will get this one by end of this month. no more waiting for G2 or Mi3/4 or whatever comes next.


----------



## ariftwister (Sep 6, 2014)

As of Now Only 16GB is available to buy. Is the other version 32GB or 8 GB ?


----------



## kamikaz (Sep 6, 2014)

There are many other phones coming out right ,mediatek has a new Soc with big .little architecture ,and huawei with kirin Soc ,let's see how they perform , if mediatek can provide snappy user experience ,its worth buying them I guess


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 6, 2014)

ariftwister said:


> As of Now Only 16GB is available to buy. Is the other version 32GB or 8 GB ?



8GB and read somewhere it won't be available here. only 16GB will be sold.


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 6, 2014)

At the moment with that pricing Moto G2 dosnt excite at all. We are having better , way better.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 6, 2014)

Comparing Moto G with 2nd gen, I feel this isn't really an upgrade.

Motorola increased the screen size while keeping the resolution same, thereby lowering PPI to below 300, which is less than what human eye could notice. Not a good upgrade. The amount of RAM is same of 1 gig which probably is not a negative, but definitely not a positive point. Camera upgraded to 8 MP, but video it can take is still 720p and as per the initial observations from digit reviewers at launch event, also not a good upgrade. No upgrades in processor or GPU whatsoever. Battery the same also, which considering the fact that screen size have been made larger is a con.

The only upgrade seems to be the expandable memory. Also front speakers are welcome, but a Moto E style speaker grill, just looks ugly. 
Priced just 1k less than previous gen? Well, times have changed a lot since January 2014, and hence Moto G 2nd gen in my opinion fails to give any sort of impression.

Which also explains the fact that Moto G 2nd gen is still available on FK. Didn't go out of stock in 10 hours. Lol.

I hope Moto X is atleast a worthy upgrade which from the news seems to be like it.

- - - Updated - - -

I want a better Moto G, not a bigger Moto G. Holds true.
I Donâ€™t Want a Bigger Moto X. I Want a Better Moto X.


----------



## theserpent (Sep 6, 2014)

But i am really tempted to buy this


----------



## rish1 (Sep 6, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> There are many other phones coming out right ,mediatek has a new Soc with big .little architecture ,and huawei with kirin Soc ,let's see how they perform , if mediatek can provide snappy user experience ,its worth buying them I guess



the big.little chip Mtk6595 is not a budget chip .. so you won't find it in 15k phones.. it will be available in around 25k phones.. for 15k phones they have 6752 chip .. octa 2 ghz Core Cortex A53 + Mali T760 Mp4

2015 is going to be the year for mediatek.. as they are rumored to be releasing source code for their chips


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 29, 2015)

Got the update for lollipop...377 mb


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 29, 2015)

Add moto E (2015) discussion thread.. from tumor to reality..


----------

